# stiletto drywall hatchet



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone else use one of these.got one and love it.check them out not cheap but worth every cent.9oz hits like a 20


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I used to do a lot of wood framing and then some framing between drywall jobs. I picked up a Dalluge titanium framing hammer and what a difference. I can see why you would be impressed with the stilleto. I bet even just the reduced weight on your pouch makes a difference.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd always heard about stilettos but never handled one. Guy on the job had a framing hammer made by stiletto.

I'll be on the look out for a 16 oz rip claw. Or one that HITS like one anyways.

Edit: www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00079R1YM/r...&dpID=31OSonG9OnL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40

Nevermind, old estwing'll have to do!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

nodnarb said:


> I'd always heard about stilettos but never handled one. Guy on the job had a framing hammer made by stiletto.
> 
> I'll be on the look out for a 16 oz rip claw. Or one that HITS like one anyways.
> 
> ...


Keep checking up with Lowes. Apparently they put the Dalluge on sale for 40 bucks. Reg $150. I had never heard of Dalluge before handling one at Lowes but I love. My estwing is all rusty now


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

D A Drywall said:


> Keep checking up with Lowes. Apparently they put the Dalluge on sale for 40 bucks. Reg $150. I had never heard of Dalluge before handling one at Lowes but I love. My esutwing is all rusty now


Thanks for the tip, I'd love a lighter hammer but I just can't justify $100+


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

love it picked one up at the supliers just feels great light and a great swing just too expensive .Don't get me wrong probably worth every cent but I get at least 5 years out of my estwing and they cost 40$


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

gordie said:


> love it picked one up at the supliers just feels great light and a great swing just too expensive .Don't get me wrong probably worth every cent but I get at least 5 years out of my estwing and they cost 40$


Estwing hatchet down here is $25 any day of the week. Canada strikes again!


----------

